# Riding Critique??



## threestargirl (Jul 5, 2008)

Just Bumping Up. 8)


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry not a jumper, but I LOVE your pony's willingness, she always looks happy going over the jumps


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You guys look great!  Very cute pony, you guys make an awesome team.
Idk if it's the pics, but you could release a little bit more.
Otherwise, fantastic shots!


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

cutest pony EVER!!
haha you guys look great, the only things i would really say would be to stretch down into your heel more b/c that will create a more stable leg which will be important when the jumps get bigger.
also as poptart shop said, giving your pony a little more freedom to use his (or her?) neck for balance

great job you guys look awesome!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

idk anything about jumping, but I wanted to say this has to be the CUTEST pony I've EVER SEEN!!!!!


----------



## threestargirl (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks guys! All great critique. Yes, my pony is very willing to jump, although she does refuse if you don't get the energy going!


----------



## Just Jump It (Jan 13, 2008)

You both look like a gutsy team!! 

I would place your stirrup iron closer to the ball of your foot. Right now it is too far home, causing stiffness in your ankle and consequently your entire leg. You weight needs to sink into your heel and right now it can't.

Once your lower leg is corrected, you will be more able to stay with your horses motion over fences. In a few pics, her thrustiness has caused you to become left behind while in other pics, you are jumping ahead a tad. Trot lots of fences with out stirrups to strengthen your lower leg. 

I would also give more of a release. You pony really cracks his back over theses fences, give him enough rein to let him reach over the fence. It looks as if you are balancing a bit on the reins to prevent your upper body from falling back, grab a bit of mane if you need to. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Curious George (Jul 7, 2008)

First id like to say that your pony is super gorgeous!
As said id give a bit more of a release. 
Also in some of your pictures (like the last one) id try closing your hip angle a bit more.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Adorable!!

Close your hip angle more...more release...to allow the little guy to bascule more. Right now he has the "deer jump"...some people call it the carousel horse jump. Tiny modifications...otherwise you guys look fantastic!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What an adorable and brave little pony. What a gorgeous little thing! You are so lucky to have such a good little friend! Another example of a pony that would sell for a lot of money here! Stunning little horse. You are very lucky


----------



## threestargirl (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am working on releasing more, and my trainer has me doing alot of no stirrup work. So alot of these things sound right.

Actually next year, or when we sell her we are thinking $6,000, but we would probably take $5,000. She is such a great little pony!


----------



## threestargirl (Jul 5, 2008)

I just want to show you guys what she was like in September, and you can compare it to the pictures posted above, which are from this show season.

















[/url]


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

the only other thing i will add is dont forget to point your toes forward, in all ur pics ur toes are turning out, by making sure they're in and pointing forward (ur foot should be parallel to the horses body) will allow you to close ur thigh and leg closer to ur pony which will help in pushing her forward to the jump and giving you a more stable leg. you always want to have contact with ur calf and ur pony/horses body.

hope this helps


----------



## RiderintheMist (Jul 30, 2008)

You make a great pair with your pony  I agree with the posts about keeping your toe/knee angle in towards the horse, but the first thing I notice is that you are just the tiniest bit "in the back seat" over the fences, which means that you are being left behind the forward motion of your pony during take off. This is being caused by your leg being slightly in front of your knee by a hair. However, there is one photo about halfway down on the page where you are facing to the right > over a jump, and you are in Perfect balance through your shoulder/hip/heel, great job!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

You guys look really good. The advice I would have is to sink your weight deeper into your heels. It also seems like your leg is sliding forward, which is leaving you behind your horse and getting you too deep in the saddle. You might want to release a bit more, also. Overall, good job!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

It looks like you're trying to sit over the jumps... not a good idea. You need to work on getting your shoulders back, heels down, and really stretch over his/her neck... 
Other than that! Very CUTE pony!!


----------



## oHmYmG1997 (Feb 19, 2010)

lol, this is me now! Like, I year and a bit later.... and a different horse now! xP (PS, I am the same person as threestargirl, I just don't go on that account anymore.) You can critique this too please.


----------

